
Ask HN: Feedback on my startup - eljayuu
Landing page is &gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inventr.org<p>Hoping that over time the Inventr boards ask more complex questions especially around problem solving and better giveaways.<p>Each Inventr has their own publicly available profile which shows their Inventr status, each brand has their own Inventr page (click on a board to get there).<p>Sharing is built into the platform with the option to share an idea once submitted for as many upvotes as possible.<p>Business model likely to be subscription based version for the enterprise to drive change, problem solving and innovation.<p>We were featured on product hunt in mid December. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;inventr
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
eljayuu
Thanks Man - will share it there too.

